# VZW Fascinate to US Cellular?



## Perky69 (Jul 23, 2011)

Title says it all. Is there a way to flash a VZW Fascinate to work with US Cellular?


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

Well technologically it is very possible and relatively simple. But you might have trouble getting them to actually do it. You could probably go into a USCC store and talk to a rep, tell them you know it's the same as a mesmerize, etc, and you could probably talk them into it.


----------



## 123sit (Sep 1, 2011)

I did it but never could get 3g working. Had to use Verizon radio or texts didn't work. Believe the 3g issue had something to do with AAA keys for the uscc network but never was unsuccessful at all my attempts. 1x worked fine and so did everything else.

Sent from my CM7 Mesmerize


----------



## Xopher (Aug 31, 2011)

Flashing is only half the battle. CDMA carriers register the ESN/MEID to their network (since there is no SIM to swap) which links network services to the device. To fully swap carriers, you would have to have the original carrier release the ESN from their database, and have the new carrier add it to theirs. Hence the reason some services don't always work on carrier-swapped CDMA devices.


----------



## Perky69 (Jul 23, 2011)

So it wouldnt be a good idea to flash the mesmerizes rom to the fascinate?


----------



## 123sit (Sep 1, 2011)

Based on when I did it and what Xopher said I don't think you'll get a fully working phone

Sent from my Glitched CM7 Mesmerize


----------

